# Would you get a Cockapoo/miniature schnauzer mix?



## Dina (Apr 21, 2008)

My daughter's friend's dog had some puppies. They are a mix of cockapoo and mini-schnauzer. We read up on them and they seem pretty smart, obedient dogs that are good with kids. Any info or suggestions on getting a mixed breed puppy?


----------



## jeninga75 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would definitly take one.  Schnauzers are exceptional dogs.  Extremely smart, great with kids, and loyal.  As far as the Cockapoo side, don't really know much.  It will stay small and will probably not shed much.  Probably have to clip it though.  I have a couple friends with Schnauzers and they won't ever have anything else they said.  

As far as mixed breeds, a lot of people say take the best traits of both breeds and thats what kind of dog you'll end up with.  Check this site out.  Hybrid Dog, Designer Dog, Hybrid Dogs, Designer Dogs

Good luck!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2008)

Mixed breed dog's are great they tend to have less heatlh problems than the pure breds. Besides now you have a so called designer dog the pound is full of them Now you have a poo-schnau  or a schnau-poo


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2008)

Mutts make great pets and are often given away, or perhaps the price of first shots.
I think it would be great for you to help the owner place these pups and take one in.
Of course, with a three way mix, you really can't pinpoint the temperament or looks, but I would bet some regular grooming will be necessary.

I just reread your post, where did you read up on them?  Did the owner try to do an evaluation?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2008)

A mixed breed dog can have the best or the worst qualities of the breeds involved.  You cannot assume that a cockapoo/schnauzer mix will have the good qualities of the schnauzer or the hair of a poodle, etc.

It could have the hair of a cockerr spaniel and be difficult to housebreak, as cockers sometimes are.

Go see the puppies and look for one that is friendly and active.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2008)

I think to say that mixed breeds have fewer health issues holds over from when mixed breeds/mutts came from "the streets" (so to say). A dog on its own, scrounging, fending for itself, often doing without vaccinations, running in packs....... I guess you could say the strongest survive and end up mating. Just like their ancestors way back when.

A mixed puppy from a couple housepets is only going to be as healthy as both parents, just like your purebreds.

In my opinion


----------



## pacanis (Apr 21, 2008)

Cockers aren't hard to housetrain, Andy.
They just like to pee everywhere 

They are definitely a breed known for submissive peeing well into adulthood


----------



## Toots (Apr 21, 2008)

I would take one, if you have the time and patience to housetrain a puppy.  I bet they are SO darn cute.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 21, 2008)

I am a go to the pound kinda person.

Yes, you have to look at the pooches and get a feel for them. 

But you have to do the same with purebreds.

Always feel sorry for abandoned pups in the pound.  Wish right now we could take one, but cannot.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I'd have to disagree about the schnauzers being great with kids.  If you know how to properly educate and train your dog, then everything mentioned about loyalty and intelligence is true.

Whether or not they're trained well, they are loyal, but leaving that loyalty unchecked can result in aggression, either towards strangers or other dogs.  Schnauzers are very proud dogs, and make a decent guard dog where noise is concerned.  They're generally alert and naturally suspicious of anything out of the ordinary, and are always ready to bark.  They are extremely intelligent dogs, so much that their intelligence can often be mistaken for stubborn-ness in a first time owner.

I don't want to scare you off of the breed; schnauzers are at worst my 2nd favorite small breed dog, but I would say if you've never been a dog owner you might think twice about getting one.

As for the poodle part, I have mixed opinions about them.  They're another fiercely loyal dog, and almost all of the poodles I've met have been downright nasty because they were never socialized with people or other dogs.  They're good to their owners/family, but noone else.   On the other hand, a couple of the properly trained poodles I've met have been quite charming.


----------



## Dina (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all of your opinions.  We've talked it over with my husband and he and I have decided not to get it.


----------



## sattie (Apr 21, 2008)

Dina,

I will say that I would jump at the opportunity!!!!  I love dogs and could not imagine my life or world without them.  The first dog I remember having is a cockapoo named Fluffy.  Such a super sweet dog that my mom kept till her death.  Maybe that is why my mom could not bring her self to keep a dog longer than 2 years, maybe she could not handle going through that pain again.  I think it would be a wonderful companion for you!  And if you do get one, I want to see some pics please!!!!!


----------



## sattie (Apr 21, 2008)

Awe Dina!!!!!  Sorry, I just missed your post!  Well, that may be the best decision for you!  If you change your mind, do keep us posted!


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2008)

i'd love a dog. a dog like a racing dog, if we owned a yard. miniature dogs seem mean.
i'll stay with felines.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 22, 2008)

The best way to know is to go see them and follow your gut (not your heart it will instantly melt and you will probably come home with one). Just watch them play and interact and it should give you an indication of their temperment.
Also, as Andy pointed out, they could have the best or worst parts. This includes any health problems common to both breeds, so check up on the web to see what problems are common to both.
For miniature schnauzers, I can say my neighbor has one and as much as I love dogs I swear I am gonna put a No-Bark collar on it!! Once it starts, it doesn't stop, yap yap yap yap yap yap. They are gonna get in trouble soon as last night it was still going at 4am... grrrrr.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2008)

How close is the dog to your property, Buddy?
Close enough for one of these? PetEdge: IntelliPet Bark Solver
I have no idea how it works, but it's a thought.....


----------



## DrThunder88 (Apr 22, 2008)

At what point does one draw the line between "designer dog" and "mutt"?

My dogs have both been pound-rescue mutts.  I know some people like certain breeds, but there are so many dogs that need adoption largely because they don't have a pedigree that breed hardly matters to me.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> At what point does one draw the line between "designer dog" and "mutt"?


 
In my mind, you don't.  They're all mutts to me, but try to tell that to someone that just paid $800 for a Chiapoo 

But technically speaking........ you need to breed four generations for a dog to be considered a "breed".  You have a Golden Retriever, you have a Poodle.  It is not a Goldendoodle until four generations down the line.  That way you can take one Goldendoodle and breed it with another Goldendoodle and you get a litter of Goldendoodles..... all similar as far as a litter of pups go.  Not one that looks like a GR and one that looks like a Poodle.
Granted, they can only be registered with their own private registery as such.  They are not "recognized" as a breed by the ACK, UKC or FCI.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> How close is the dog to your property, Buddy?
> Close enough for one of these? PetEdge: IntelliPet Bark Solver
> I have no idea how it works, but it's a thought.....



Right next door... bout two of em should do the trick...

Thanks!


----------



## amyarty (Aug 29, 2013)

*great choice*

A resounding yes! ( though I cannot vouch for every cockapoo/schnauzer mix) Ours is the sweetest dog ever and that is his mix.  He doesn't shed, is obedient, non-aggressive, stays beside us whenever we are sick, and doesn't bark because we've taught him not to.   (He does "sing" when we ask him to though)    Sweetest disposition ever, though he was the calmest of his litter.  Even his high strung sister whom we've kept in contact with over the last 2 years isn't bad... just a lot more active.  Hope that helps!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2013)

amyarty, were you searching for this breed of dog to find this five year old thread? Just curious. I often wonder how an old thread that does not pertain to cooking gets brought back. Let alone the OP, lol.


----------



## Claire (Sep 7, 2013)

I, personally, would say yes to any -poo mix.  I grew up with them and they were wonderful.  My husband likes short-haired dogs, and I've loved them, but the shaggy doggies with poodle in them will always have a part of my heart.


----------

